# Is my Nubian Doe pregnant?



## HairyRedFairy (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi there, I know it's hard to tell over the internet, but I wondered if any trained eyes may be able to spot if my Doe is pregnant or not. She's never kidded before and her udder hasn't dropped, but she's gotten rather round and walks around blatting at nothing. Can't tell if she's just got hay belly or baby belly! This is (obviously) my first potential kid. Thanks in advance! 

P.s.  I've just realized I posted this in the LGD threads, and I don't know how to delete the post and move it to a more suitable category. Sorry!!


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 4, 2018)

I dont think so, she looks normsl to me. When was she with the buck?


----------



## HairyRedFairy (Mar 4, 2018)

luvmypets said:


> I dont think so, she looks normsl to me. When was she with the buck?


She's pretty much always with the Buck.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYC! So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!

When did she start living with the buck? She doesn't look pregnant to me either. It would be easier to see if you held the camera above her looking straight down. A bulge on the left is rumen, on the right would be poss pregnancy.

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## HairyRedFairy (Mar 4, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Greetings and welcome to BYC! So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!
> 
> When did she start living with the buck? She doesn't look pregnant to me either. It would be easier to see if you held the camera above her looking straight down. A bulge on the left is rumen, on the right would be poss pregnancy.
> 
> PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me   will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


Thank you for your welcoming and advice. I would put my state (California), but as we have such a diverse climate being such a large state, it wouldn't give folks a very good idea of the weather conditions. In any case, as the thread title states, she is in fact a Nubian. She is always with the Buck, as they are best friends. I can post a birds eye angled photo tomorrow, but I have kept a close eye on her to make sure that it is not simply her rumen. She is equally round on both sides, but her tummy has been dropping more toward her knees. I'll continue to keep my eye out, thank you for the advice!


----------

